# Sanyo 42" TV NO PICTURE!



## tch4good (Aug 10, 2011)

We have a Sanyo 42" Big Screen TV that we have only had for a little over 1 year. All of a sudden, when turning it on, the picture comes on for a second and then disappears. The sound is fine. What would cause this?:upset:


----------

